# Qué tipo de caja SUB WOOFER es más recomendable?



## dbaron (Abr 18, 2008)

Quiero construir unos pasabajos de 18 pulgadas para mi disco movil y estoy en una duda entre dos modelos que son: Bajo con rebote de laberinto y bajo con rebote enano. Estos dos modelos los encontre en el foro de diseño de cajas acústicas.

Quisiera saber cuál de los dos modelos da mejor bajo y cuál es el más recomendado para mi negocio?.
El dato de los parlantes son los siguientes:
Parlante de 18 pulg
500 vatios RMS
Impedancia 8 hom
Voice Coil de 4 pulg
Imán de 122 onz
creo que el corte es de 20 a 200 hz

Espero que me puedan colaborar con esta gran decisión.

Cordialmente:

Dani Barón


----------



## electrico (Abr 18, 2008)

hola amigo dbaron yo te recomendaria el rebote con laberinto ya que es un tipo de bafle pasobanda y ese tipo de cajas te dan mayor fidelidad en bajos encambio el de rebote enano es como una caja comun y corriete no hay nada especial yo por calidad de sonido te recomiendo el laberito. Saludos.


----------



## dbaron (Abr 18, 2008)

Gracias Electrico me das una gran guia para hacer mis pasa bajos, ya que estamos a punto de construcción. Nuevamente gracias.


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 18, 2008)

Hola dbaron.

Igualmente me inclino por el 'laberinto'. Creo que obtienes bajos más profundos y suaves siempre y cuando coloques el relleno.

Supongo que no tienes problemas con el transporte ni cosas así.

Saludos.


Ahh no olvides poner fotos!


----------



## maxep (Abr 21, 2008)

laberinto ..ni lo dudes... nada que ver el sonido final mucho mejor y mas fuerte


----------



## XAGS (Abr 23, 2008)

hola que tal el de laberinto es mucho mejor ya que la onda sonora se demora mas en encontrarce con el otro lado de la onda y es mucho mas eficiente


----------



## dbaron (Abr 29, 2008)

Amigos gracias por sus comentarios, montaré pronto las imágenes de los bajos y de los line array que he diseñado gracias a varios planos que encontre en esta pág.


----------



## flara (Abr 29, 2008)

opino igual que el resto de los foreros, con la de laberintos vas a tener mas SPL presion sonora, es decir, vas a consegir con la misma potencia que el sonido de graves llege a una distancia mayor, y te va a mejorar en cuanto a calidad de sonido en frecuencias bajas 20 a 75Hz que con las que mas gustan cuando esta sonado un tema en una discoteca.

Un salaludo


----------



## epicee77 (May 3, 2008)

Hola, queria hacer una pregunta. Estaba por ponerme armar unas cajas para parlantes de 12´´. 
Y como la mayoria de los parlantes que estube averiguando no traen sus parametros para calular la caja acustica, iba a ponerme a tratar de calcularlos. Pero despues vi este tipo de caja como la recomiendan aca (Rebote con laberinto), y no se si para esta caja es necesario tener los parametros del parlante. Osea, que se le puede poner un parlante de esas pulgadas y va a andar siempre bien, no importando el parlante ?
Gracias


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Jun 10, 2008)

Alguien tendrá los planos de un Bafle Laberinto para 15"?

Gracias!


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 10, 2008)

pues mira


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 10, 2008)

es ta es otra


----------



## jose miguel hernandez (Jun 10, 2008)

estos son los planos

es pero les sirban 

agradescan al foro

 bay


----------



## PATEDEFUA (Jun 10, 2008)

Gracias jose miguel hernandez por las imagenes y los planos para 18"   

Pero yo pregunte por planos del laberinto para parlantes de 15".   

Si alguien puede aportarlo...


----------



## Pablo16 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hola Patedefua, aca tienes varios: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5660

Saludos.


----------



## cronos (Jun 13, 2008)

pues yo arme el laberinto de 18", con un woofer vikson y suena de primera, el bajo esta chido


----------



## dcmdcm (Jun 27, 2008)

Solo una pequeña aclaracion, este tipo de bafles se llama horn, o traducido, corneta, ya que utilizan el mismo principio.

Existe una garganta y una boca. Funcionana como transformadores de impedancia acustica, lo que hacen es que en la garganta (despues de salir del woofer), la presion es alta y la aplitud de baja, y a lo largo del cuepo del horn, la amplitud va aumentando, y la presion se disminuye.
Ya que en la garganta la presion es alta, el woofer se puede mover mas facilmente y tiene una menor carga, por lo que es un poco mas eficiente asi.
La minima frecuencia que quieras reproducir depende de la longitud del horn (1/4 la longitud de onda, generalmente).
Se construyen de esa forma (doblados o folded), ya que si se hicieran lineales, la longitud seria excesiva, ademas teoricamente deberian ser con una cura exponencial.


----------



## alfredotavira (Mar 12, 2009)

arme dos de laberinto 18" y cuatro enanos y suenan super el problema es transportarlos ya que los de laberinto pesan un demonial por la cantiddad de madera mas la bocina etc. ojo que las medidas de los enanos son para 15" y en los diagramas dice que es para 18"


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 15, 2009)

En teoria el de rebote deberia sonar mas duro que el de laberinto ya que se aprovechan las dos caras del parlante, la frontal y la trasera que se pone en fase gracias al rebote interno, ademas que no hay problemas de fase.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 15, 2009)

La gracia es ponerlos unos al lado del otro y mirar las diferencias porque asi el que nunca ha escuchado laberintos dice que el rebote suena mejor y el que nunca ha escuchado de rebotes dice que el laberinto suena mejor.

A mi parecer el laberinto genera SPL pero un rebote genera Calidad de sonido porque hay bajos que no se pueden obtener con el laberinto que si se obtienen con el de rebote.

No se que opinen ustedes.

Saludos


----------



## LUIS MIRANDA (May 26, 2009)

Hola a todos alguien, podria ayudarme necesito el diagrama de un filtro pasivo sencillo para un parlante pionner que trabaja sobre los 30hz a 4ohm. tengo un amplificador boss y deseo usarlo para conexion tri-mode.
por la ayuda les quedo muy agradecido.

saludos cordiales.


----------



## dandany (Ago 21, 2009)

Siento revvir el tema,yo arme 2 rebotes enanos  con 20w tiene un bass y una calidad de sonido muy buena asta con parlantes de bajisima calidad.. el golpe es duro a 100w porlomenos,cuando por ai se descoenctaba mi cajita horn en algunas fiestas se sentia que faltaban bajos mas profundos..entre 2 bass reflex a maximo poder 170w cada una..imaginense la eficiencia que tiene...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 21, 2009)

Facil: 
Calidad de graves = Caja sellada.
Graves por monton = Bass Reflex.

Saludos!


----------



## dandany (Ago 21, 2009)

No creo que sea tan asi es mas un sonido retardado a comparacion de las 2 esas... por algo existen el sonido para mi no es parecido a ninguna de las dos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 21, 2009)

dandany dijo:
			
		

> No creo que sea tan asi es mas un sonido retardado a comparacion de las 2 esas... por algo existen el sonido para mi no es parecido a ninguna de las dos...



La pregunta era "que tipo de caja subwoofer es más recomendable" Yo simplemente respondí.

Ahh, ahora me doy cuenta que revivisteses el tema... Ya ni modo. No quería comparar las Scooper con la sellada y la Bass reflex, No era mi intensión Dandany.

Saludos!


----------



## dandany (Ago 22, 2009)

Perdon de mi parte, capas me confundi yo pero para mi ya escuche selladas de 15 y esu golpe con un sniffffff atras.. bass reflex pega lindo pero este es otro golpe mas agradable para mi... nose...es mas agradable para mi oido tengo los mismos parlantes los puse en caja distinta<s y la horn suena mas duro pero agradable que la bass reflex..disculpa deneuvo mi resuesta fue muy ''competitiva'' yo tengo 2 de los rebotes enanos esos llamados ARLS...suenan muy bien a poca potencia y alta no sabes lo que son
PD:se me hace un lío ahora que cambiaron todo el foro quedo lindo pero...perdio originalidad y seriedad...antees era menos complicado que ahora..


----------



## oJos_19 (Ago 24, 2009)

Viendo tu comentario solo puedo decir una cosa, CON TODO RESPETO  se parece al doctor pro audio :S


----------



## dandany (Ago 25, 2009)

Fue para mi esa respuesta?? si es para mi es solo una simple opinion de lo que escuche yo..y supe definir cada tipo de caja..tambien depende las nesesidades ,por que si tenes una habitacion de 7x7 no te vas a armar 2 arls para ese espacio reducido con una sola te quedas sordo...


----------



## Martinuchi (Oct 21, 2009)

gracias por el aporta saludos


----------



## Kebra (Oct 24, 2009)

Bien, veo variadas opiniones y no digo un error, pero es como que eligen la plegada sabiendo que es mejor, pero no por qué lo es.

La diferencia entre las folded y las "non-folded" es, en primer lugar, que las folded permiten un gabinete de menores dimensiones, lo cual las hace mucho mas prácticas. Y en segundo lugar, per creo que mas importante que lo anterior, las folded actúan como filtro pasabajos, debido a que las altas frecuencias "no saben doblar la esquina".
Esto da unos graves mas limpios, no mas potentes, sino mas limpios.

Cabe recordar que una bocina, por el solo hecho de ser bocina, agregará distorsiones indefecteblimente, aún en la mas calculada y mejor construída. Pero como son muy eficientes, esa distorsión es despreciada (aunque se escucha y existe).


----------

